# Satori Trichome Pics - How Close Are They?



## HotelCalifornia420 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm growing Satori for the first time.  Below are trichome pics taken today, on day 64 after flip to 12/12.

Are they close to being ready?

tpic1.jpg

tpic2.jpg

tpic3.jpg

tpic4.jpg

tpic5.jpg

tpic6.jpg

tpic7.jpg

002.jpg 

View attachment tpic1.jpg


View attachment tpic2.jpg


View attachment tpic3.jpg


View attachment tpic4.jpg


View attachment tpic5.jpg


View attachment tpic6.jpg


View attachment tpic7.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2015)

I say take um. I take mine on day 63 before any amber. You are in for a treat.  Next grow you may want to top them so you have a more even canopy so you have more harvest, but they look ready to me for satori. I love an up and speedy high and that is where you are now. If you want any kind of body or stoned feeling let it go longer. but for me and THG we like it the way yours looks now.


----------

